# mule hauling wood



## sctstoys72 (Feb 3, 2009)

one of my toys


----------



## mantis (Feb 3, 2009)

pretty neat.What is it?


----------



## M.R. (Feb 3, 2009)

mantis said:


> pretty neat.What is it?



http://www.militarytrader.com/googlesearch/ place ' Mule ' in search

Opened this thread expecting to see a pair of long ears. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## fluidpower1 (Aug 7, 2009)

*The Latest Military ATV/Hauler/Tow Vehicle*

Take a look at the newest Military All Wheel Hydraulic Drive HUMVEE. 

http://www.hydraulicspneumatics.com/200/Issue/Article/False/83400/Issue


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats so cool man, I wish I had one. There is a older man down the street who has one on mattracks, Its way to tall. I talk to him all the time, Always try and talk him outta it. Never any luck, Cool toy. What kinda load can you pull with that?


----------



## fluidpower1 (Aug 8, 2009)

They claim it can pull a Chinook Helicopter up the ramp of a cargo plane for transporting it to distant locations. Also run on the flat at up to 50 MPH. 

There are six hydraulic motors driving six wheels in Parallel for high torque low speed and the circuit changes some motors to Series to obtain the faster travel speeds until all are in series for the highest speed lowest torque.


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 9, 2009)

fluidpower1 said:


> Take a look at the newest Military All Wheel Hydraulic Drive HUMVEE.
> 
> http://www.hydraulicspneumatics.com/200/Issue/Article/False/83400/Issue



That's a Hyvee, not a Humvee. The Humvee is a combat vehicle and was designed to tow very little. The Humvee will be retired in a few years and replaced by the JLTV, which will use a medium duty truck chassis. The Humvee is performing a task it was never designed for. BAE, Lockeed and GD all have entrants in the JLTV competition. Unlike the Humvee, the JLTV will be designed from the beginning with armor versus the armor kits the Humvee has used.


----------



## fluidpower1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry about the wrong name chowdozer, always seem to call the HYVEE a HUMVEE by mistake.

Other than that, what about the unique little piece of equipment?


----------



## chowdozer (Aug 10, 2009)

fluidpower1 said:


> Sorry about the wrong name chowdozer, always seem to call the HYVEE a HUMVEE by mistake.
> 
> Other than that, what about the unique little piece of equipment?



Neat? yeah, I just don't see the application.


----------

